# feeder lizards



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys
Not sure if this is the right section , but having no luck anywhere else :notworthy: I am considering Vine snakes, however I want to make sure I can source food for them before I go any futher. I will of course start my own colony of dwarf gecko/lizards , but I am trying to find suppliers of frozen feeder lizards (without any luck so far) Could anyone point me in the `Right Direction` please?
Prob. best to pm me as `this is not everyones cup of tea`:gasp:
many thanks
Regards Heather


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Have never heard of frozen feeder lizards in the UK.

Know a few who have tried with vines, don't know anyone who has kept them for long without a constant supply of live lizards for them. 

I noticed you said snakes, you will need a big colony if you want to keep multiple going, or even one really. I don't want to poop on your party but for both sakes it might be worth looking at something else that can successfully convert over. : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I know frozen reptile was considering it a while back, don't think it materialised mind. I also think Dan is having business issues at the moment so unlikely to be able to help but may be worth a shot, he may know someone who does. His username is something along the lines of 'daaan'.


----------



## ARBORIAL DAVE (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Heather, 
I have a vine snake and she will only take live lizards not too fussy what they are, she gave birth to some young that are all doing well and i have been assist feeding them mouse tails to try and get them onto pinks its early days yet but so far so good.
If you want something like the vines try ornate flying snakes i have three females and they are probably my favorite snake so active and easy to get onto mouse fluffs they are just pigs, very easy to care for, put them in a planted viv and they make a great show once settled, you really wont be dissapointed.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a young female vine snake and she's doing really well on Anoles, I've heard bad reports on feeding rodents to these stunning animals. Mine has eaten three anoles this week so you really need to find a constant source of food for them good luck with whatever snake you decide on :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no experience on snakes but I do know morning geckos are a sexual and breed like rabbits so maybe these could be a good thing to keep and breed also there cheap about £10 each


----------

